# Australian Companies With Offices in the USA



## MSU Spartan Grad (Mar 5, 2009)

Is anyone on the forum aware of any Australia-based companies/multi-national corporation that operates satellite or regional offices in the United States?

I would like to pursue employment opportunities with an Australian company or a multi-national corporation with an extensive presence in Australia. My desire is to be based in the USA via remote office or an office-in-residence, but travel to Australia for business purposes several times per year. Is there anyone on this forum who currently has this type of arrangement with their company (i.e. work from a residential/home-based office in another country but travel to Australia every other month, for example)?

Also, does Australia have overly burdensome requirements pertaining educational and skill set (tool kit) justification - meaning must an individual justify that he/she is immensely skilled in a specific job function and has a certain level of education to be permitted to work in Australia as an American expat? That would not be a problem for me, but I am aware that some countries are hesitant to allow expat professionals to enter their country for work unless that person is seeking employment in an area where there is an extreme shortage of qualified candidates within that country's own citizens.

I am currently the Director of Procurement & Contracts for a Healthcare Non-Profit in Michigan. I speak English, Portuguese and Spanish. I am in my mid-30's and have approx. 10 years of experience in Procurement, Supply Chain, and Contract Management with companies such as Ford Motor Company and Toyota Group.

Thanks in advance to all who care to respond - and any leads to hiring employers.


----------

